# lemon curd shelf life



## alexia

How does one determine the refrigerator shelf life of lemon curd? One recipe says, for example, 3 days in fridge, 1 month in freezer. Another says it keeps up to 3 months in fridge. But some say nothing at all about how long the curd keeps.

Is there some sort of ratio of lemon : egg : butter that determines whether a curd keeps 3 days or 3 months in the fridge so that one can tell how long a particular curd might keep even if the recipe doesn't address that issue? Also, I'm surprised at the suggestion it could be frozen. Wouldn't that change the texture?

I remember having had a recipe for one that lasted many weeks in the fridge that I thought came from Joy or Boston Cooking School, but it may have come from my MIL.


----------



## isa

It freeze really well Alexia, and the texture doesn't change at all.


----------



## w.debord

It starts to get thinner (more liquid) as it grows old. About 2 weeks is pushing it (for me), but if it tastes fine and holds firm it should be good. I've never frozen it, so I'm clueless on that.

I don't know of any ratio or guidelines that can help you....sorry. I personally prefer a curd that doesn't use cornstarch (just the yolks, sugar, lemon and butter) or any other liquids then the lemon juice. Those ones never last long for me or have the body and flavor I prefer. 

Keep it sealed air tight and pitch it when it breaks down in viscosity. You can use up left over curd folded into whip cream, mousses and mernigues.


----------



## angrychef

Max I keep our curd is 3 weeks. Mine has a bit of sheet gelatin to just firm up a wee bit. Never had a problem with spoilage(lots of sugar and lemon juice) and always keep with a plastic film touching surface of curd.
I've also frozen without a problem.


----------



## ceci777

so i made several jars if lemon curd 3/3/17 and one jar got pushed back hidden by veggies and stuff and was "discovered" today 3/26. To my surprise, it tastes, feels, and still smells good. I ate them thinking, of well if I get sick, but nothing happened. I always thought that 3 weeks is pushing it. Then I did research ine gouns some blogs that says if it's airtight and refrigirated, and always use clean, dry spoon, it can last up to 3 months indeed. Just thinking about all those times I hurried to finish my lemon curds.


----------

